# Oldgrowerdude Here. What I do?



## Oldgrowerdude (Oct 5, 2010)

*Thought I would introduce myself, My name is Oldgrowerdude, Im 55 years and have been tokin sence 1969. Over the last 30 years I have owned and ran 3 nurserys...I have grown herb for those years mostly Hydro grows inside. I have 3 to 4 grows a year now that im retired. It's what I 'do' and im loving it....I plan on starting a jurnal on my next crop with plenty of pictures.*

*Aferdity by Aditude*
**

*Haze x Skunk#1*
**

*Bluecheese*
**

*My last grow was Aferdity and Haze x Skunk#1*


----------



## elviskom (Oct 5, 2010)

hi guys

I am new guy please advise me best trusting web sites to ordor seeds that are not scammers

thanks


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Oct 6, 2010)

*I have been using the Additude for all my seeds....they always come through for me ....the only thing I have trouble is getting through on the phone so I order with a credit card and always recive the beans in 5 days. no complants here*


----------



## lime73 (Oct 6, 2010)

Oldgrowerdude said:


> *Thought I would introduce myself, My name is Oldgrowerdude, Im 55 years and have been tokin sence 1969. Over the last 30 years I have owned and ran 3 nurserys...I have grown herb for those years mostly Hydro grows inside. I have 3 to 4 grows a year now that im retired. It's what I 'do' and im loving it....I plan on starting a jurnal on my next crop with plenty of pictures.*
> 
> *Aferdity by Aditude*
> *View attachment 1194134*
> ...



Nice buds man........looks great! Welcome to RIU!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

welcome man this place needs old heads that know their stuff.


----------



## Ernst (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome! And what do the College girls say? Bring it on!

Nice pictures! Excellent vibe!


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks to all that responded seem's like a nice stoner place yall have....
The bloom room

Bearneys LSD


----------



## Ernst (Oct 11, 2010)

Well you make it better for sure!

And this is Lucky Post 100 and I am yet to post in any other forum.


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Oct 13, 2010)

_Thanks Ernst, glade to be here...heres a shot of my last crop at harvest....I get 3 to 4 grows a year from my 8 x 10 bloom room._


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Oct 13, 2010)

*opps STONER moment.... I already posted these pics...oh well enjoy them again...comes from burning brain cells for years....lol but they were good years!*


----------



## Ernst (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice! I'd share some but I am in the process of moving to my own site so I took down my stuff.

Yours look great!


----------



## bigv1976 (Oct 14, 2010)

Attitude, Seed Boutique, Nirvana and Sannies are all good choices. People will most likely say Attitude but they charge close to $25 to ship stealth to the states and the other 3 are like $6-$8. Also Attitude claims to replace orders that dont reach you but be aware that if customs takes your beans you are beat if the actual package gets to you. Seed boutique is great at replacing lost beans. Nirvana has decent genteics cheap and good customer service.


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Oct 14, 2010)

*Well it's the 5th week of flower now, the blueberry's are tall and loaded with buds *

*The Garden*

*the Bearnys LSD stayed about 4 to 4.5 feet tall....they also are starting to fill out the high of the garden is set now so it's sit and wait......."I will cut No bud before it's time"*

*2 Pic's of the LSD*

* *

 ​


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Oct 15, 2010)

bigv1976 said:


> Attitude, Seed Boutique, Nirvana and Sannies are all good choices. People will most likely say Attitude but they charge close to $25 to ship stealth to the states and the other 3 are like $6-$8. Also Attitude claims to replace orders that dont reach you but be aware that if customs takes your beans you are beat if the actual package gets to you. Seed boutique is great at replacing lost beans. Nirvana has decent genteics cheap and good customer service.


Sorry to hear of your problems with Additude seeds...I have used them for 2 years and ordered 5 times....always got what I ordered and good freebees the kicker is I recived my package 5 to 7 days from the order....as far as your package gets intercepted.....they pay way more atention to what comes out of the Neterlands than the UK.I have had a catalog taken with a nasty dea note in it but that was years ago......much different now...peace and good luck fellow grower......


----------



## mtnhrdwr (Oct 15, 2010)

just signed up myself, welcome from a noob here, look forward to your knowledge.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome man this place needs old heads that know their stuff.


Hell yeah man this is what I'm thinking




Welcome dude, drop by toke and talk and roast a few


----------



## Autoghost (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome my good man, Im new myself.

Single Seeds Worldwide is where i get my gear. Its great cause you can pick and choose strains to experiment with if your a newbie grower


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Oct 21, 2010)

*Hay fellow stoners here is a few update picks*

**
**
*5.5 feet tal BC BLUEBERRY*

**
*29 rooted LSD girls*

**
*The garden*

**

*LSD cola*


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 21, 2010)

good to see other old texans , now i don't feel so alone 47 coastal bend


----------



## mj123 (Oct 21, 2010)

It`s not your age tex it is the Location.... sorry nice pic`s anyway......


----------



## Coconut Joe (May 28, 2011)

OGD is da man! Great to find you here my friend!!!! I finally signed up after lurking all this time!!!


----------



## Hasbroh (May 28, 2011)

OGD hasn't been on since 2010. I'm also 55 and had a 10k greenhouse and lived in San Antonio. Wish he was still on here.


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Jun 2, 2011)

I havent gone anywhere just don't go to 420 magazen any more sence they baned me and the wife for life.... big deal... yes im around and having a great time creating this new strand Lonestar Blue Heaven. Anytime you want to chat or something you can google my name Oldgrowerdude and you can see where I am hanging my hat.... here!


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Oct 5, 2011)

Just a quick post for update on my last grow in Texas...we are packing and in 4 weeks we will leave stock and barrel and moving to the place in the US for growing herb to grow..Denver Co .

My grow is finishing up im about 3 weeks before I cut the girls down. The only thing that I love more than growing herbs is trout and samon fishing in mountain creeks and rivers.... and with snowcaped mountians in the background...

4 Blue Rhino
3 Snowwhite
1 Bermese kush
1 Northern lights
1 Industeral


----------



## Oldgrowerdude (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi folks though I'de drop in and show ya some picks of my grow at 6 weeks of bloom Blue Rhino... I havent been around becuse in 3 weeks we will be moving from Texas to Denver to live under the shodow of Pikes Peak ....thats right legal sale and use of marijuana medical state. Heres a few of my latest shots of my soon to be harvested grow.

Blue Rhino.


----------

